# Photoshop Farben an HTML anpassen?



## Jericho (23. Juni 2001)

Hi,

Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich habe Photoshop 6, und wenn ich ein Bild im .jpg oder .gif Format Speicher dies dann in ein HTML Dokument einbinde und den Hintergrund in der gleichen farbe einstelle die das Bild hat sieht man Später im Browser einen hauch von Farbunterschied. Bei Photoshop 5 hatte ich mal ein Tutorial gefunden wie man das Optimiert, nachdem ich dann 6 Instaliert habe hab ich das Problem wieder und ich weis leider net wo ich diese Option finden kann. jemand ne idee?

MfG
Jericho


----------



## Dunsti (23. Juni 2001)

so genau kenn ich mich in Photoshop nicht aus, habe aber vielleicht einen Tip:

in PS6 gibt es eine Funktion "Für Web Speicher" (im Menü "Datei")

da kommt dann nochmal ein Dialog, wo Du auf der rechten Seite die Farbpalette angeben kannst. u.a. auch eine "Web-Palette"

hilft das?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## ghaleon (23. Juni 2001)

im farbmenue kannst du auch ne checkbox aktivieren die web save colors heißt
damit kannst du dann den hintergrund fuellen


----------



## tomtutorial (23. Juni 2001)

Ist schon fast alles richtig, aber (das obligatorische ABER):

1. Web Save Colors = Web sichere Farben sind genormte HTML Farben, es sind an der Stückzahl 255. Wenn du einen Zwischenfarbton benutzt kommst du damit nicht wirklich weiter.

2. Speichere die Grafik als JPG oder GIF, unter "Für Web speichern". Auf der rechten Seite ist eine Checkbox mit dem Namen "Hintergrund", dort wählst du "Pipette" aus. Klickst danach auf der linken Seite die Pipette an & klickst dann in das Bild wo die Hintergrundfarbe sich befindet. Fertig.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------

